# Do The Two of You Disagree About Who Should Do What?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

When we survey couples about who does what around the house or in the relationship, each person estimates they are doing more than what their partner thinks they are doing, resulting in over 100% chore completion! Wouldn’t that be nice?! Understandably, couples struggle to divide household tasks like paying bills and doing chores in a way that seems fair to both of them.

Do you and your partner disagree about who does what around the house or in the relationship? Are you and your partner struggling to work together as a team? Below are common cycles couples experience around role conflicts as well as tips for breaking out of these cycles. Because every couple is different, it’s important to read through each cycle. You might find that more than one applies to you or your partner’s behavior.

*Cycle 1: CHORE WARS*

Chores are an unfortunate must in every relationship. Who does what in yours?

*Cycle 2: THE GO-TO PARENT*

If one parent spends more time with the kids, both partners can feel the unevenness. What are some good ways to counteract that?

To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

